# keske seni unutmanın bir yolu olsaydı.



## Sergin

keske seni unutmanın bir yolu olsaydı.senin hatırlamadan yaşamak ve senii hiç sevmemiş gibi davranmak elimde olsaydı.ama seni her düşündüğümde ve her hatırladığımda içimden birşeyler akıp gidiyor ve ben buna mani olamıyorum...

What does this sentence mean?

Tesekkur ederim


----------



## Exord

this is some kinda poem(very cheap one)   keske seni unutmanın bir yolu olsaydı. -i wish there was a way to forget you.  senin hatırlamadan yaşamak ve senii hiç sevmemiş gibi davranmak elimde olsaydı. -way to live without remembering you without loving you.  ama seni her düşündüğümde ve her hatırladığımda içimden birşeyler akıp gidiyor ve ben buna mani olamıyorum... -but everytime i think about you and everytime i remember you something flows inside me and i can't stop the flow


----------



## Volcano

Sergin said:


> keske seni unutmanın bir yolu olsaydı.Seni hatırlamadan yaşamak ve seni hiç sevmemiş gibi davranmak elimde olsaydı.Ama seni her düşündüğümde ve her hatırladığımda içimden birşeyler akıp gidiyor ve ben buna mani olamıyorum...
> 
> What does this sentence mean?
> 
> Tesekkur ederim



*I wish there was a way to forget you.I wish I could live without remembering you and act as I have never loved you.But whenever I think of you and I remember you, something inside me flows and I can't stop this *


----------



## Sergin

Tesekkur ederim


----------



## James Bates

Volcano said:


> *I wish there was a way to forget you.I wish I could live without remembering you and act as I have never loved you.But whenever I think of you and I remember you, something inside me flows and I can't stop this *




But what does "elimde" mean? "In my hand"?


----------



## Gengetsu

James Bates said:


> But what does "elimde" mean? "In my hand"?



An idiom, which makes very little sense when you translate it to English.

_'Elimde olsa_'  comes from _'eli olma' _which means 'handedness/ableness'.

Roughly, it carries the same purpose with _'I wish I could...'
_
For example these sentences' meanings are exactly the same:

_'Keşke araba sürebilseydim.' _& _'Keşke araba sürmek elimde olsaydı_.'
(Meaning: I wish I could drive a car & I wish I had the ability to drive a car.)

The word 'keşke' means 'I wish...' and 'elimde olsa' just reinforces the sentences' meaning; not really adding any other meanings to the sentence.

----------

A helluva explanation isn't it, sorry, glad if that helped a little bit.


----------



## James Bates

Thanks a lot 
Tesekkur ederim!


----------



## Volcano

James Bates said:


> But what does "elimde" mean? "In my hand"?



*elinde olmak - to be in one's power

elimde olsa,

I wish I could do something

I wish i had the strength/power to do something

I wish I could help doing something

...*


----------

